# Victorian Asylum Building - Haywards Heath, Sussex - July 2017



## Gromr (Jul 15, 2017)

Visited here with CR Explore who gave me the tip off about this place. Somehow during my years of exploring I've yet to make it to a Hospital/Asylum, so its nice to at least tick it off. This one isn't gonna win an awards as its not exactly big and parts of it are in a pretty dire state. 
Made for a nice Saturday morning mooch though!


*History*

This Victorian building is part of the the Princess Royal Hospital campus, and is one of the last few derelict buildings left on the site. It closed early in 2008 due to 'major structural problems'.
It housed a very small number of inpatients who were moved to different sites once it closed down for good.


*The Explore*

Having thought that there was nothing left of the old asylum here, I was surprised to hear that there was some of the original buildings still left un-converted. Being quite local it was definitely worth a look. 

The downstairs floors are super trashed and quite frankly disgusting. The upstairs floor is a little different story with the rooms being in a bit better condition. The copper fairy's have already had their wicked way with the building with much of the ceiling installations ripped out. 



*Photos*
1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10. This room was really nasty.





11. The Piano works!





12.





13.





14.





15. An exert from a book called 'Walking Ollie'. Not sure I fully understand this..





16. Drugs are bad, mkay





17.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Jul 18, 2017)

So lurchers are mongrel dogs that are companions of the homeless, they like mid 1990's heavy rock but are essentially sponges of society, and should be shot because they smell. If you are actually homeless and own one, you should give it away because it is sucking out all of your body heat, and mostly likely your soul as well.

*grins*


----------



## smiler (Jul 18, 2017)

Looks a good nose Grom, you got some great pics, I think I'll leave DS to give the definitive explanation of the Lurcher and Rubex to arrange Reds emasculatation,  Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jul 18, 2017)

Cool find Gromr, nice pics!


----------



## smiler (Jul 18, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Cool find Gromr, nice pics!



You're gonna let Red keep his goolies!!! Dammit Rubex, I've sold tickets&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Rubex (Jul 18, 2017)

smiler said:


> You're gonna let Red keep his goolies!!! Dammit Rubex, I've sold tickets��



Yeah he can keep them.. I've met my quota this month.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ok its trashed but its still a lovely building, thanks dude


----------

